# Layout blind for deer hunting?



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

Trying to think of inovative ways to hunt a large harvested cornfield along some CRP grass land with no trees. I thought of putting a ground blind out, but very noticeable in harvested field. What about using my goose hunting layout blind on a small hill about 70 yards off the field edge. This is a large cornfield that only myself will be hunting. This field is about 1/4 mile wide by 1 mile long. Any thoughts? One of my concerns is safety, not being able to be seen by other hunters, although no one else should be within a 1/2 mile of me. This is a shotugn only zone in Minnesota. could this work?


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

I actually tried this last year during muzzleloader season in MN. I put a snow cover on my SUB and dug it into a snowy cornfield. You said you are going to set up on a hill which is a good start because you have limited visibility being so close to the ground. Another thing to consider is taking the frame out of the doors...at least with my blind it really limited my ability to move around/glass/swing gun. Deer will pick your movement out in the open pretty easy if your not careful. Had a doe walk within 10 yds of me before she caught my wind.


----------



## Sam I am (Jan 16, 2011)

I had this same idea...I think it would work great if you have a place with some visibility.


----------

